# New Arrival(Poecilotheria Metallica Adult Female)



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Well shes arrived, and is amazing..

Was a pain to catch as she kinda run out of the bath rofl, but they are pretty laid back as people say like subfusca tbh.

Heres the quick pics I took


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Stunning T. 
That last pic, it looks like she's having a tough decision whether to bite or not. :lol2:


----------



## Dan09 (May 28, 2009)

Nice one peter. Make sure to find a male for her LOL =)


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice spider, not too sure about the tiles though :whistling2:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks guys, I've sourced a male for her and he is on his way soon 

Also considering buying a few more females lol.. Lisa ROFL, they are from the main bathroom here.. not my choice in tiles  :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> Stunning T.
> That last pic, it looks like she's having a tough decision whether to bite or not. :lol2:


Thanks Josh, the last pic.. she kinda hung on with something I thought she was trying to bite me but just hooked on with her front legs lol


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Nice spider, not too sure about the tiles though :whistling2:


The tiles look good with the tarantula. :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> The tiles look good with the tarantula. :whistling2:


no, they detract from her blueness!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> no, they detract from her blueness!


I think it blends in. Josh-sama has spoken. Remember our agreement Lisa? :lol2:


----------



## Brianmul (Feb 6, 2009)

The pics are real cool , unreal T .Its on the wish list lol. Good luck with the plans. keep me in mind:whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> I think it blends in. Josh-sama has spoken. Remember our agreement Lisa? :lol2:


I remember disagreeing with your proposition in two short words Joshie-baby :lol2:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Brianmul said:


> The pics are real cool , unreal T .Its on the wish list lol. Good luck with the plans. keep me in mind:whistling2:


Its why I bought her, think I'll buy a few more females tbh..

Need to get more of these in the hobby as they are an amazing T


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I remember disagreeing with your proposition in two short words Joshie-baby :lol2:


I am not a baby >;o! I am a GROWN MAN. Near enough anyway. :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

PRS said:


> Its why I bought her, think I'll buy a few more females tbh..
> 
> Need to get more of these in the hobby as they are an amazing T


yep get her preggers Pete, you know we'll all want babies


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

I will, to some lucky people also.. if successfull they will be getting freebies


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Unfamiliar said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks


----------



## Jennifer23 (Oct 7, 2008)

Absolutely stunning P metallica, I think she matched the tiles


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Jennifer23 said:


> Absolutely stunning P metallica, I think she matched the tiles


Lol thanks


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Its so easy to see why they are the most sought after and expensive T, colours are stunning, although must stick out like a sore thumb in the wild!!!!!!! Every other T can blend in to their surroundings!!!!!! What the hell is a metallica going to blend into?

Again Beautiful T you have mate


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Nismo75 said:


> Its so easy to see why they are the most sought after and expensive T, colours are stunning, although must stick out like a sore thumb in the wild!!!!!!! Every other T can blend in to their surroundings!!!!!! What the hell is a metallica going to blend into?
> 
> Again Beautiful T you have mate


Thanks, in the wild they are much darker tbh I belive also when theres low light look what one looks like


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Don't spend money on more females, spend money on redecorating that bathroom...


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Hedgewitch said:


> Don't spend money on more females, spend money on redecorating that bathroom...


ROFL @ That.


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice Metallica, hope to see some more pics


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Jay-Jay said:


> Very nice Metallica, hope to see some more pics


Thanks


----------

